# Sticky  How do I get the codes to flash on the instrument cluster in my 93' Z?



## NeoTokyo (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello everyone;

I have a 93' Z 2+2 Auto that I am having some problem with.
My reverse stopped working in my car all of a sudden, no gradual failure, just BAM. When I put the key in the ignition to the ign On possition the AT light stays lit for a couple seconds and then goes off, from what I have read that means that there are no problems with the transmission. I read a little more and found that sometimes the blue connector to the AT computer gets loose and needs to be secured, there was a process on how to do this with disconnecting the batter and the connector or somthing, I lost the post and cant find it, does anyone know the sequence?

I also wanted to check my trouble codes and see whats up with my car, how do I get the trouble codes to flash on the cluster and how do I assosiate them with a problem? Where is a list of codes that will tell me the problem?

My brakes also started to get very hard the last time I changed them and I wanted to know what you guys might think about this. I did it myself and didnt have the calliper compression tool so I used my fingers. When I bought the car the RED light in the upper left hand corner of the cluster would come on when I put the brakes on, its the RED light with the light picture on it. I read that is a code saying that the ABS is malfunctioning but again I am not sure how to propperly read this. I just want to say that this car has never had that ABS feel the entire time I had it. Infact being wreckless one day I nailed it from a stop going to work and got up to 110 on Sunrise in Citrus Heights/Rancho Cordova in a heartbeat and had a semi pull out in front of me, the ass waited untill I was just a fewhundred feet away, he pulled right accross 3 lanes of traffic and almost stopped. I eased into the brakes at first then rappidly adding pressure and I got no ABS feel infact I locked them up once and the got so hot that I couldnt stop, I was doing 20mph when I took the corner he was coming out of so I wouldnt hit him because I couldnt stop. I have never had the brakes act like that on me so badly before and they have been getting worse ever since. Now they are stiff like a rock is under the pedal and very touchy. The fluid looks brown, tried to bleed the system but no air. The fluid looked brown since the day I got it, not the reg DOT3 pink. In the rain there is no ABS either, it just brakes and slides around, which makes it fun but still adds to my "No Abs" Theory.

I havnt had fun with the car since the semi incident because I am scared of the brakes, my 05' Supercrew F150 FX4 truck stops better than the Z does now.


If I am going to invest in a new ABS unit should I just replace the lines, blocks, cylinder, booster, callipers and rotors? I was already planning on some of that. But should I go through the trouble of the lines and blocks?


Well I hope somone can help me with those trouble codes, how to activate them and read them. I also wanted to know, Where do I get the OBD-I to read my ECU? I also know in 95 it was mandatory that all cars be equipped with OBD-II does that mean that 95-96 have OBD-II systems?

Thanks

-Eric-


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Eric, As far as the codes for the tranny go I dont know. I can look in the FSM for ya later on and see what I come up with. But the light problem on the cluster is not the ABS. The little red light that looks like a lamp is not the ABS but the actual lighting system. When that comes on it is saying there is a bulb out or a breakin the circuit. If you replaced your lights ith JDM tails or corner lights and didnt change the bulb that will come on whenever you have the lights on. As far as the ABS itself goes. There is a way to read the codes oeff o the ABS Actuator (Behind the passenger seat) and they will tell you what is wrong with your brakes. Z32 Brakes in general suck. There are alot of people making kits lately so you can use larger rotors from a 350Z or a Skyline. Some are for a decent price as well. If you are not comfortable with your brakes then I would definitly go larger. I hope this helps. I will look in the FSM for the Tranny and ABS Codes. Good luck!


Oh and as far as reading the codes ao the ECU, well thats an easy one!

http://www.ttzd.com/tech/diagnostictech.html

The OBD II did not come out in the Z32 till 96 (hence 280hp v 300hp)

Here is the Tranny Diagnostic

http://www.twinturbo.net/ttnettech/autodiag/autodiag.html

Try that for the time being. Still looking for the ABS Codes.


----------

